
If anyone is interested to track the progress of Covid19 - jumblemumble
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
======
ChrisGranger
This has already been posted numerous times, including less than 24 hours ago.

Here's a post with extensive discussion about the mortality rate of provided
statistics.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22432358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22432358)

